# Bad day in the kitchen



## vickijane (May 16, 2015)

I was just wondering if anyone has had a really bad day in the kitchen like for example me yesterday, it way just really I'd just forgotten everything and how to plate up I'm currently on a apprenticeship and really trying to be perfect for the people i work for but yesterday was just really bad and it was like it was my day(I've been there almost a year now) and I just couldn't get anything right.

Have anyone had days like this, what are your tips to beating those bad days?


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

VickiJane said:


> Have anyone had days like this, what are your tips to beating those bad days?


All of us. Tips? Have another day.

Kitchens are hard. You suffer through, learn, and keep going.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Learn from your mistakes. Don't repeat them...there are far too many new ones out there to make :~)

One of my early mentors told me that you are not a chef until you make your first 5,000 mistakes. Key word "first", they will not be your last.

We all have bad days, just be glad to have one of yours out of the way.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

Agreed. The hardest part is being able to recover and move on and not let it spiral you out of control. 

You're an apprentice? Mistakes come with the territory. Just try not to keep making
The same mistakes. 

You'll be fine.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

It usually goes like this...

You screw up a dish....you berate yourself and this throws you off the game and the second mistake happens because you are still thinking re the first one and now the third happens ....on and on.

Like the Chefs say ... move on after the first one...shake it off and get back in the game.

Stuff happens it is how you deal with it that sets the stage for the rest of service.

mimi


----------

